# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  Մահացել է Էդվարդ Միրզոյանը

## Smokie

Անչափ ուրախանում եմ երբ մարդիկ շատ մեծ տարիքի են հասնում «Թող է'լ ավելի երկար ապրեն»: :Yes:  Բայց վերջիվերջո... բոլորն էլ անցողիկ են, :Sad:  անմահանում են իրենց գործերով:




> Մահացել է հայ մեծանուն կոմպոզիտոր Էդուարդ Միրզոյանը
> 
> Այսօր կյանքի 91-րդ տարում վախճանվել է հայ մեծանուն կոմպոզիտոր, ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական արտիստ, Սուրբ Մեսրոպ Մաշտոց և Պատվո շքանշանակիր, պրոֆեսոր, մանկավարժ, հասարակական գործիչ, Երևանի պատվավոր քաղաքացի Էդուարդ Միխաիլի Միրզոյանը: Այս մասին հայտնում են մշակույթի նախարարությունից:
> 
> Էդ. Միրզոյանը ծնվել է 1921 թվականին Վրաստանի Գորի քաղաքում: 1936-ին ընդունվել և 1941թ. ավարտել է Երևանի կոնսերվատորիան` Վ.Տալյանի ստեղծագործական դասարանը։ 1946-1948թթ. սովորել է Մոսկվայի Հայ մշակույթի տան երաժշտական ստուդիայում։ Ստեղծագործական ու մանկավարժական աշխատանքին զուգահեռ աշխուժացավ Էդ.Միրգոյանի գործունեությունը Հայաստանի կոմպոզիտորների միությունում, ուր շուտով դրսևորվեց նրա հզոր հասարակական եռանդը: Սկզբում ընտրվում է կոմպոզիտորների կազմակերպության քարտուղար, այնուհետև՝ վարչության նախագահ (1956-1991):
> 50-ական թվականների երկրորդ կեսը մշակույթի վերելքի սկիզբը հանդիսացավ: Արվեստի զարգացման համար համեմատաբար բարենպաստ այդ տարիներին գեղարվեստական նոր նվաճումներ ունեցան նաև կոմպոզիտորները, նրանց թվում՝ և Միրզոյանը: Կոմպոզիտորի համար առանցքային նշանակություն ստացավ աշխատանքը Սիմֆոնիա ստեղծելու ուղղությամբ: 
> Ինչպես Միրզոյանի Լարային կվարտետը բեկումնային նշանակություն ունեցավ ազգային կամերային-գործիքային երաժշտության համար, այդպես էլ Սիմֆոնիան խորհրդանշեց հայկական սիմֆոնիայի զարգացման նոր փուլը, ազգային սիմֆոնիկ մտածողության գեղարվեստական կատարելությունը: Միրզոյանի Սիմֆոնիան ճանաչվեց որպես ոչ միայն խորհրդային սիմֆոնիզմի, այլև Դ.Շոստակովիչի գնահատմամբ խորհրդային ողջ մշակույթի նվաճում: Սիմֆոնիկ երկերի կողքին էդ.Միրգոյանը ստեղծել է գործիքային գործեր: Կոմպոզիտորի հասուն և կատարյալ նվագարանային գրելաոճի վառ դրսևորումներից են տարբեր դրդապատճառներով գրված «Ինտրոդուկցիան» և «Պերպետում մոբիլեն» ջութակի՝ ու նվագախմբի համար (1957), Սոնատ թավջութակի ու դաշնամուրի համար (1967), Դաշնամուրային պոեմը (1970), «Ալբոմ թոռնիկիսը» դաշնամուրի համար: էդ.Միրզոյանի Թավջութակի ու Դաշնամուրի սոնատը (1967) 60-ական թվականների գործիքային երաժշտության ուշագրավ նմուշներից է: Սակավաթիվ դաշնամուրային պիեսներում՝ Պոեմում, ինչպես և «Թոռնիկի համար գրած ալբոմի» յոթ պիեսներում, հեղինակը հավատարիմ է մնում բանաստեղծական ազնիվ, ճկուն, նրբակերտ կերպարներին:
> է.Միրզոյանի ստեղծագործությունների շարքում վոկալ գործերը քանակական առումով երկրորդական տեղ են գրավում: Վոկալ գործերի գեղարվեստական կենսունակության վկայությունն են դեռևս 30-ականների վերջին գրված «Ասում են, թե» և «Երազ» (խոսք՝ Ավ.Իսահակյանի) ռոմանսները: Գրել է երաժշտություն ֆիլմերի համար:


Աղբյուրը

«Քե-ռին ե-կավ մեր բա-կը,
Դուլուլու դուլուլու մեր բա-կը»
 :Cray:  :Cray:

----------

John (06.10.2012), laro (06.10.2012), Malxas (08.10.2012), Sambitbaba (06.10.2012), Ամմէ (06.10.2012), Ուլուանա (05.10.2012)

----------

